# Unique training op in KC area!



## SierraMikeBravo (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey all, 

I received a call yesterday, and it looks as if Spectrcal may be coming to the Kansas City Metro area for a training opportunity. Right now, it looks to be a one day class/evening class for both professionals and consumers about video calibration, getting some hands on with the Lumagen Radiance and the VideoEQ system developed by Spectracal. Cost of the class will be $299 for the day course, and $99 for the evening event. Currently, the venue looks to be located at Kief's Audio/Video in Lawrence. This is a great facility if you have never been there to hold this type of event. Plus the opportunity to play with numerous different types of displays and projectors. Folks, if you have been involved or follow this business at all, this is a RARE opportunity. Kansas City, and the area, is more or less considered a cast off for this type of class as a lot of people who hold them don't feel there is enough interest in this area to hold any such opportunities. Believe me, I have tried. This type of thing is generally held on East or West Coasts, and in conjunction with a major convention, as that is where the population and interest lies. Don't prove them right! It is likely this class will not be held again in this region...at least for many years if ever, unless the turnout is beyond expectations. 

There is also the possibility of a theater design and acoustics class the next day for the DIY'er. I'll keep you posted on developments. If anyone is interested, contact Spectracal (spectracal.com) or PM or post here!


----------

